# If I buy a TSOP modded Xbox, how simple is it to replace the HDD?



## blazingwolf (Apr 5, 2019)

one I want to buy has a 300GB SATA HDD but I want to replace it with a 1TB I have lying around. To my knowledge with a flashed BIOS theres no locking of HDDs to Xboxes. Is it as simple as swapping the drive, booting the unit, and going through a set up screen before reaching the dashboard?

Just want to make sure I can replace the HDD on this unit without too much fuss before I buy.


----------



## Dr. Dew (Apr 5, 2019)

you're gonna need a sata to ide converter if you wanna use a sata drive in the og xbone


----------



## Undwiz (Apr 5, 2019)

last I knew , been years. you needed the key from the original drive and had to have a lockable HD upgrade. have not messed with one in 15 years tho. before you had to lock the upgrade drive

  Also , been years but before you could not go past 500 or 750 GB..  really not sure if things have changed ...  if it already has a 300GB SATA in it then it already has the converter.


  ive modded those a lot before .. let me get up to date and I'll see if I can help you. would mined upgrading the one I have from a 500GB ide to a 1TB SATA myself , so now you got me interested


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 5, 2019)

Undwiz said:


> last I knew , been years. you needed the key from the original drive and had to have a lockable HD upgrade. have not messed with one in 15 years tho. before you had to lock the upgrade drive
> 
> Also , been years but before you could not go past 500 or 750 GB..  really not sure if things have changed ...  if it already has a 300GB SATA in it then it already has the converter.
> 
> ...



Thanks, the BIOS the unit has is IND-BIOS. I believe the XBox has the SATA converter already in it, so I would just swap the two HDDs. I need to know, after swapping it, how do I get the HDD set up again with IND-BIOS flashes X-Box? I would hope its as simple as a prompt when you boot with a non-formatted HDD connected but I have never touched a Xbox OG before let alone a modded one so I'm not sure. Don't wanna end up buying a unit I can't upgrade the HDD to without soldering/being locked out somehow.

EDIT: Watching a Youtube video, I think I need to boot a burned HEXEN disk to set up the HDD. Which if the unit has been softmodded, it can do.


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

blazingwolf said:


> EDIT: Watching a Youtube video, I think I need to boot a burned HEXEN disk to set up the HDD. Which if the unit has been softmodded, it can do.



You're dead on. If it was TSOP'd that should work. Likewise, it's been a while since I've modded up an original Xbox but the latest Hexen disc should do wonders for you.


----------



## mrdude (Apr 5, 2019)

O/T But I have a crystal XBOX with the lcd like this picture, it's also chipped and has a 320gig (ide hard drive).







It's in my attic - are the worth anything to collectors - being as they are getting rarer to find with those mods? (also has a orignal xtal controller and wireless adapter for the controller).


----------



## Undwiz (Apr 5, 2019)

every thing I am seeing you will need a lockable HDD still.  to be honest tho if it has a 300GB HDD thats not to bad since it came with a 8GB yes 8GB lol.  you can fit 80-100+ xbox games plus tons of emulators on that 300GB.   plus when modded it can play burnt DVD-R games




 edit -- burnt games work best if it has a samsung DVD drive from what I remember ... burn as slow as possible


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

Undwiz said:


> every thing I am seeing you will need a lockable HDD still.



Oh yeah for sure. There's a list here that's super useful in checking if the drive is indeed lockable, it's helped me numerous times over the years.


----------



## Undwiz (Apr 5, 2019)

the way I used to softmod a xbox was the old, turn on xbox with IDE cable from xbox disconnected and hook to PC as PC boots run Dos dick thing. as far as I know thats still the only way you can get the key you will need for the new HDD even if its modded already. only way I know to put key on new HDD that needs to be lockable ---  D4X found a great list

  Also new PC's wont let you do that. you really should just stick with the 320GB drive .. it's enough


----------



## mrdude (Apr 5, 2019)

Undwiz said:


> the way I used to softmod a xbox was the old, turn on xbox with IDE cable from xbox disconnected and hook to PC as PC boots. as far as I know thats still the only way you can get the key you will need for the new HDD even if its modded already. only way I know to put key on new HDD that needs to be lockable ---  D4X found a great list



If you chip it you don't need the keys for the drive, the chip can lock/unlock the drive when you boot into the bios. I used to do that with mine, it had an xecutter x3 chip in.


----------



## Undwiz (Apr 5, 2019)

I need the keys when I had a Xenium Ice Chip .. from what I remember


  Also it's already modded , just leave it be . install XBMC over FTP as OS and it's fine    (XBMC was Kodi before kodi was Kodi)


       if it works,don't fix it


----------

